# 2019 Salt Marsh 1444



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

So far we just have a hull and a deck....more pics to come!

Hull: Shark Grey
Deck: Aqua Mist

#shadowcastflyfishing #saltmarshskiffs #saltmarsh1444 #polingskiff #technicalpolingskiff #customskiff


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Looks good. I think mine is the same color if I remember correctly.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

More progress pics....
#shadowcastflyfishing #saltmarshskiffs #saltmarsh1444 #polingskiff #technicalpolingskiff #customskiff


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

Looking good! How are you setting it up? Tiller or console?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Shadowcast16 said:


> Looking good! How are you setting it up? Tiller or console?


Tiller


----------



## bigcountry88 (Feb 22, 2018)

What are your exact specs?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

bigcountry88 said:


> What are your exact specs?


You mean my build list??
2015 20 HP Suzuki
Continental Aluminum Trailer
Tiller Console
Poling Platform
Powe Pole Micro
That's about it....


----------



## bigcountry88 (Feb 22, 2018)

Shadowcast said:


> You mean my build list??
> 2015 20 HP Suzuki
> Continental Aluminum Trailer
> Tiller Console
> ...


That’s what I meant. Simple and sounds like a perfect skinny water machine. After my second trip on a SM, I’m considering selling my tin boat and replacing it with the 1444 setup almost like yours


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

bigcountry88 said:


> After my second trip on a SM, I’m considering selling my tin boat and replacing it with the 1444 setup almost like yours


Yep going simple. Let me know when you're ready. I'll get you set up.


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

What are the rear deck/hatch layout options for a 1444? Why did you choose the layout you did?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

bjtripp83 said:


> What are the rear deck/hatch layout options for a 1444? Why did you choose the layout you did?


There is a stern hatch that is now standard in the 1444. The layout I chose is for simplicity and backcountry poling abilities.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

That Native skiff in the background looks different - is that the precursor to the current nativeSUV?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

yobata said:


> That Native skiff in the background looks different - is that the precursor to the current nativeSUV?


Lol. It's a classic.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Shadowcast said:


> Lol. It's a classic.


Isn’t it a planter now?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Walter Lee said:


> Isn’t it a planter now?


Kinda....


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

yobata said:


> That Native skiff in the background looks different - is that the precursor to the current nativeSUV?


Thats the 14 ft version and one of the first.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Shadowcast said:


> Kinda....


Just tell Mel to gift it to me. I'll give it a good home!


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

makin moves said:


> Thats the 14 ft version and one of the first.


What do you mean one of the first?

Hasn't the 1444 been around for several years now?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Talking about the boat in the background. Its a native SUV 14. One of the first of that model he made.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

makin moves said:


> Talking about the boat in the background. Its a native SUV 14. One of the first of that model he made.


That's actually not a Native SUV 14. It's what came before the SUV model. It's a just a Native 14. Much more deadrise, it was built on the mold of an old fibercraft. Once Mel put a few out, realized the fibercraft wasn't the best design for poling and fishing the shallows, so he redesigned the hull bottom and tweaked it to his likings. The new version is what became to be known as the Native SUV.

Back in the day, folks would convert fibercraft hulls into flats boats. But in those days, not much was known as far as poling strakes and other dynamics that help the performance of a skiff in shallow water. So he kept the classic lines of the Fibercraft, but brought it into the new century with some major upgrades.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Well the new skiff finally made it's way home on Monday. I'm really impressed by it and cannot wait to put it through its paces.
#shadowcastflyfishing #ankonaboats #saltmarshskiffs #tavernierskiffcompany #ankonasalesrepresentative #saltmarsh1444 #polingskiff #technicalpolingskiff #customskiff #skifflife #tampabayflyfishing #yeticoolers #rcioptics #powerpole #vmarine #skinnywaterculture #suzukioutboards #continentaltrailers #captainsforcleanwater #stiffypushpoles


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Sweet! #thatsalotofhashtags


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

makin moves said:


> Sweet! #thatsalotofhashtags


LOL! Sorry. I was copying and pasting from IG and FB


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Felt like nascar. I just want to thank my sponsor......


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

makin moves said:


> Felt like nascar. I just want to thank my sponsor......


LOL! Well in that case.....I wanna thank my sponsor, Ankona Boats. The Salt Marsh, Yeti Coolers, Power Pole, Continental Trailers, Skinny Water Culture, Stiffy Push Poles, V-Marine, RCI Optics 1444 was really dialed in today. I had that sumbitch comin' outta turn 3 in the mangroves runnin' up about 4000 RPM's in only 7" of water....had a little tidal push in turn 4 that got me loose and slidin' but got her dialed in on the main channel after puttin' a quarter turn in the throttle....then was able to float her up in 5 without spookin' out a school of reds...then I cracked open a beer outta the new Yeti Coolers 20 quart Charcoal Roadie!!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Man, that’s one big deck!

Congrats bro!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Megalops said:


> Man, that’s one big deck!
> 
> Congrats bro!


I'm good at making things look bigger than they are with the camera! LOL


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

I like it! Love the the the way they did the front bulkhead. The older I get, the simpler I like things. Nice!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

So now that I have spent some time with the skiff and have worked a few motor bugs out of it, I can give a full review of this skiff. First of all I can say that I am enjoying the hell out of this thing! Its simplicity is very addicting. 

I have spent the majority of the time poling it from the front, which is pretty easy to do. Having a Power Pole Micro on the back makes it easy to stop and fish when you are solo. I have poled it from the stern once with a buddy up front and this skiff poles like a dream. Very light, very responsive and very skinny. It is pretty quiet when there is no chop but in a little breeze, and poling into the breeze, you can have a little slap unless you get the weight all the way forward....but it is minimal.

As far as running the skiff, I am seeing lower to mid 20's with the Suzuki 20 HP and a 3-blade PT, 10 pitch SS prop. When I am by myself and WOT, the skiff will porpoise....especially into the wind. By myself and with more weight (cooler, anchors, etc.) forward under the front deck, the porpoising is lessened. With someone else in the skiff, it is lessened even more. I am looking into installing Nauticus 30# Smart Tabs in the very near future and that should alleviate the porpoising when running WOT solo. I will be refilling the 3 gallon fuel cell for the first time this weekend...and it is not completely empty....so fuel consumption is minimal. When I run a tiller, I have 2 speeds: idle and WOT. LOL

Stability-wise, for a 14' skiff, it cannot be beat. I feel very comfortable at both ends of the skiff and moving about the skiff. For those coming on to the skiff, it takes all of a couple minutes to get used the balance of the skiff.

I have a charter this weekend and will be poling for beach snook in a generally calm pass so we will see how it performs poling in the shallow surf and sandbars off the beach...if conditions allow.


----------

